# Hello Haunters!



## george_darkhill (Aug 8, 2013)

Hello fellow Haunters. My Name is George, some of you may know me from the ECHC Gathering that i attended. The awesome people I met there convinced me to get on the forum and become a part of the Haunt community!
I am a pro sound and lighting designer, software developer, and most of all, a Home Haunter from NH. I am the Creative Director of Darkhill Horror Productions and the Owner/Operator of Darkhill Cemetery Haunted House.

I look forward to talking to all of you and learning here on the forum!


----------



## DreadKnightswife (Oct 16, 2011)

Hello! Welcome to Haunt Fourm!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, George


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Hey George! Welcome to the forum! (glad you listened to the smart people that convinced you to join)


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Welcome to the forum George!


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello and welcome George.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Wispurs (Oct 9, 2012)




----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome Aboard George!!


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Hi George, and Welcome to HF!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum!


----------



## Nrthrnstr (Jul 23, 2013)

A big HELLOOOO from Canada!


----------



## dommyboy (Oct 15, 2011)

Welcome, lots of good stuff in here!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

A belated welcome!


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Welcome Aboard!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------

